# .25-06



## Predator556 (Dec 8, 2012)

I'm looking to buy a .25-06 as a precsion rifle I like there balistics and I'm looking for a rifle for bigger game (deer,elk,black bear if I ever draw out.) don't say it's not big enough I am a firm believer in shot placement. Just looking to see what other have encountered with that caliber? I will most likely shot 115gr balistic silvertips.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

A good friend of mine uses a 25-06 for deer hunting. Works just fine but, it is not big enough.....  lol I could not help myself. I am pretty sure you are safe hunting just about anything short of a grizzly with the round.... (It might be good for that too I don't know anything about grizzly huntin)


----------



## Predator556 (Dec 8, 2012)

Haha thanks I doubt I will ever get the chance to get a bear hear in utah but it would be nice. What bullet does your friend shoot and what brand of .25-06 does he own?


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Oh the hard questions.... I think they are 130gr Remington Core lok-t. The glass is a Leupold of some kind. The gun is a Ruger 77 Hawkeye Standard. He is a terrible shot though.... lol


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

For bigger game such as elk, you'd be better served with the 7mm. Shot placement or not, a 25-06 simply lacks energy beyond the 200 yard mark and a good elk hunter is sighted for beyond that. The 115 grain BT bullet is too light of elk, great for deer and marginal for bear. I know you're set on the caliber, but you should probably at least, work up a heavier bullet load, just to carry into those larger critters.


----------



## Predator556 (Dec 8, 2012)

I'm not really set on the caliber in just like the way it shoots. But I got to thinking about it last night and maybe a .308 how would that due towards elk sizes game?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Predator556 said:


> I'm not really set on the caliber in just like the way it shoots. But I got to thinking about it last night and maybe a .308 how would that due towards elk sizes game?


 My Uncle shot all his elk with a 308 ( 30 to 40 )


----------

